# Rescue Bunny in Surrey?



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

After receiving some advice on here, we are looking to get our 5 month old lionhead/angora bunny a girlfriend! I have looked on lots of rescue sites but I cannot find what I am lookingfor, I want a very unusual rabbit in the Surrey area, (coulsdon) if anyone can point me in the right direction I would be greatfull! Thanks.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> After receiving some advice on here, we are looking to get our 5 month old lionhead/angora bunny a girlfriend! I have looked on lots of rescue sites but I cannot find what I am lookingfor, I want a very unusual rabbit in the Surrey area, (coulsdon) if anyone can point me in the right direction I would be greatfull! Thanks.


What kind of unusual bun? Glad you've decided to get him a girlfriend, how exciting!!! 

What about Primrose? shes lovely and sure we could help with transport 

Primrose, Skittles and Crumpet need a forever home - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Something exactly like that! 
Ours is lionhead/angorra so he is very fluffy and unusual looking. She is lovely but whereabouts is she? I couldn't see anything on the website?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh i love these bunnies!!! 

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> Something exactly like that!
> Ours is lionhead/angorra so he is very fluffy and unusual looking. She is lovely but whereabouts is she? I couldn't see anything on the website?


Shes a friend of mine with a rescue in Essex. We could organise a bunnyrun, there are lots of people that would help


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Sorry I have just gone all the way through, Dagenham is not too far for us, I will call them now, thank you!


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Argh everyone is replying at the same time! Yes we would love to give her a new home, should I call the mobile number on the website or do you want to do something as it is your friend?
We are about a 50 min drive away from Dagenham, so I don't know how that would affect a home visit?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh yay, say Lara from the rabbit forumpointed you that way  they're really nice there. Goodluck!


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

I have just called but the phone is switched off, I have left a message and asked her to call me as soon as she can, so fingers crossed!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> I have just called but the phone is switched off, I have left a message and asked her to call me as soon as she can, so fingers crossed!


Ive sent her a message too  i only spoke to her this morning so sure she'll be around again soon, she's in and out with the buns


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Ok thank you, I am excited now I hope nobody else wants her too!


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Ok thank you, I am excited now, I hope nobody else wants her too!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> Ok thank you, I am excited now, I hope nobody else wants her too!


Think she's still available have pm'd you


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

There is a small animal rescue very close to you! Furry friends animal rescue in Old Cousldon. Let me know if you want her phone number/email


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Thank you I didn;t realise there was one so close. I think I will see how it goes with this bunny first, I am getting attached to her now, I will let you know!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> Thank you I didn;t realise there was one so close. I think I will see how it goes with this bunny first, I am getting attached to her now, I will let you know!


Whats happening then? Have you been to see her?


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

No - Kristine (I think that was her name?!) Said that she would post a message on another forum asking if someone could do a home visit for her - It has gone on rabbits united but as far as I can see nobody has replied and I cannot see any members in our area.
We haven't been to see her yet as it is nearly an hours drive - I would rather wait untill we have the ok to take our rabbit to be bonded with her - I would go and get her tonight if I could as I have my heart set on her now, but I guess we have to wait.
I have emailed and called her today but not heard anything yet, getting a little bit aprehensive as I want her now!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> No - Kristine (I think that was her name?!) Said that she would post a message on another forum asking if someone could do a home visit for her - It has gone on rabbits united but as far as I can see nobody has replied and I cannot see any members in our area.
> We haven't been to see her yet as it is nearly an hours drive - I would rather wait untill we have the ok to take our rabbit to be bonded with her - I would go and get her tonight if I could as I have my heart set on her now, but I guess we have to wait.
> I have emailed and called her today but not heard anything yet, getting a little bit aprehensive as I want her now!


Oh im sure it will all work out  will see if i can bump the post up, sure there are members in surrey, theres a few people that run rescues around that that are on the site. How exciting!! Shes beautiful


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Found one actually in Surrey to, absolutely gorgeous!!! lionhead 

Available Rescue: Bluebell needs a home - neutered Doe - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Aw she is very cute thanks! I will contact them if this one falls through - I would really like Primrose though I have my heart set on her now!
Christine emailed me last night, I have a friend who works for the British Wildlife Centre and she said he should be ok to do a check for us at home, he is going to call her today so fingers crossed we can get the ball rolling!
My boyfriend isn't being very helpful really, he wants to just go to a petshop because it's easier - I can see his point as I am impatient and I just want her now, but I want a bunny that needs a home and who has a story behind her!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> Aw she is very cute thanks! I will contact them if this one falls through - I would really like Primrose though I have my heart set on her now!
> Christine emailed me last night, I have a friend who works for the British Wildlife Centre and she said he should be ok to do a check for us at home, he is going to call her today so fingers crossed we can get the ball rolling!
> My boyfriend isn't being very helpful really, he wants to just go to a petshop because it's easier - I can see his point as I am impatient and I just want her now, but I want a bunny that needs a home and who has a story behind her!


Petshops are why primrose has had a sad start in life. At least with her she is neutered so is much easier to bond and you save money/hassle, shes vacc'd too.  You also know her personality as its in the rescues best interest to makesure they get the best home, its in the petshops interest to make money out of these poor buns. 

Trust me she will be so worth the wait and the great feeling you get from rescuing a bun thats had this kind of start is amazing! 

Make him read this 

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

I know it will be a million times better and worth it, I am just impatient I guess! My friend has spoken to her anyway, he has got to send her some I.D then we have to send her pictures of our flat and he has to fill out a checklist to make sure everything is ok, then hopefully we will be able to take ours to bond them! I was hoping we could do that this week but we will have to see.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> I know it will be a million times better and worth it, I am just impatient I guess! My friend has spoken to her anyway, he has got to send her some I.D then we have to send her pictures of our flat and he has to fill out a checklist to make sure everything is ok, then hopefully we will be able to take ours to bond them! I was hoping we could do that this week but we will have to see.


Oh thats great!!!  Im so excited!!! And its not even me! haha


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

I have emailed her this morning with lots of pictures of our flat and answers to all the questions she asked about where they will be staying, what they will be fed etc.
I had to tell her that we wouldn't be able to take our rabbit and leave him with her for 3 days while they bond - we decided that it would be just too far and too stressfull for our rabbit to do this, he would hate being in the car for that amount of time and hates being in a cage. I have asked that we can just collect her and bond her with him at our home, we will have lots of help from my friend that works at the British Wildlife Centre - he has done this for rabbits and other animals many times and assured her of this when he spoke to her on the phone yesterday.
To be honest I was suprised that she wanted to do this as it was first suggested that someone help us with a bunny-run in order to get her - surely this would mean that we wouldn't have to take our rabbit to her in the first place?
I am confused and a little worried, I do want this bunny but she is far away from us, we are happy to go and get her but don't feel like we can take ours there as it wouldn't be fair, I hope she still lets us have her.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> I have emailed her this morning with lots of pictures of our flat and answers to all the questions she asked about where they will be staying, what they will be fed etc.
> I had to tell her that we wouldn't be able to take our rabbit and leave him with her for 3 days while they bond - we decided that it would be just too far and too stressfull for our rabbit to do this, he would hate being in the car for that amount of time and hates being in a cage. I have asked that we can just collect her and bond her with him at our home, we will have lots of help from my friend that works at the British Wildlife Centre - he has done this for rabbits and other animals many times and assured her of this when he spoke to her on the phone yesterday.
> To be honest I was suprised that she wanted to do this as it was first suggested that someone help us with a bunny-run in order to get her - surely this would mean that we wouldn't have to take our rabbit to her in the first place?
> I am confused and a little worried, I do want this bunny but she is far away from us, we are happy to go and get her but don't feel like we can take ours there as it wouldn't be fair, I hope she still lets us have her.


I think if they can they like to see if the buns get on and makesure they bond but think thats an ideal thing. Obviously if you had a bunnyrun you wouldnt be able to do that. Im sure it wont be a problem i understand you not wanting to take him there. fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

She has just replied and said that we have to take our rabbit to her, I am really sad but don't feel like that's something we can do. I am very upset as I was getting attached to Primrose from looking at pictures of her, I was even trying to get my rabbit to look at the pictures of her!
I guess we will have to try and find another centre closer to us, I think I will give the one in Coulsdon a try. Here is what she has written

I do not feel comfortable as of yet letting other people bond the rabbits.
Primrose herself is not a good traveller, this is well known and was told to me when brought here but it will be a one off trip. Primrose will have to adjust to a new environment too. As Charlie is used to the run of the house, your house will not be neutral territory to him and therefore you would need to do it in a different house. If it would make you feel better, i would allow him 12 hours a day garden access as do my own buns, until its dark that way he will be outside all day and allowed to run in the house after until i go to bed. (i get up 5am and go to bed 10:30pm)

Is a long journey and a few days away from home anything compared to having a wifeybun for life?

I do not like the idea as if something happens i will not be there to sort it. If there was a scrap and Prim had to go to an emergency vets, would you be willing to pay the bill? (which can run into the hundreds depending on injuries) At least if they are here it is under my control. I hope you can see where i am coming from.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ok i think you'll find shes come round to the idea, she adores her buns and works so hard rescuing them, she wants to makesure they have the perfect home. I have spoken to her and think shes going to agree. I will pm you my number so when you get her if theres anything you're worried about and need someone else to help i can do my best 

Bonding bunnies is a fine art and pretty scary!! Hopefully they'll just fall in love


----------

